# Continental Question



## Mehpenn (Jan 18, 2010)

Anyone?


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

I don't show, but when Misha was little she showed once. I had to keep her topknot banded at all ties. There are pics on this forums of lots and lots of bands on topknots, necks, ears. It is a ton of work!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Yes, every day the bands come out, the hair, every square inch gets misted, brushed, combed through to the skin level. Then the bands get put back in...about 3 or 4 on each pony tail....1, sometimes I do 2 or 3 on each ear. So, that's a total of about 12 to 15 or so bands. Sometimes I put 3 in each place, sometimes 4. Sometimes I put a 4th pony tail over the withers, sometimes not. I tie the first 2 together so they stay out of his eyes. So, it varies a little bit. It takes about 45-60 minutes to do all this on a toy poodle. 

I have shaved the shaved parts and even scissored those places between real groom jobs which typically only happen before a show. Right now, I'm sort of holding off on the shaving of his legs and around the rosettes because he has a ligament injury and I may not be showing for a while if at all. It's cold out so I'm just letting that grow a bit. 

First, what I need to brush out my Maurice, who's clipped into a short pet type clip.





What I need for Matisse. (forgot to leave my seam ripper out that I use to break the bands)



Brushed out:



Checking to make sure the band isn't on the ear leather:



Done:


----------



## Ladyscarletthawk (Dec 6, 2011)

Also you want to give them a full weekly bath as well. Dirt, sebum, leave in conditioner, etc act as glue to the hair.. so to speak. So when you brush you pull out more hair, and break coat.. Bathing once a week helps prevent that and optimizes coat growth.
Plus you want to tip the hairs in between full cuts as well.. and stay on top of nail grinds or trims

ETA: you don't have to band you can also wrap instead.. Care is the same as the banding. My dog Fergie in my signature is wrapped


----------



## hunny518 (Jun 5, 2012)

I bathe my girl 1-2 times a week and she gets rebanded 1-2 times between bathes. I keep her eArs and topknot in Lanolin oil between shows also. I couldn't find a good photo of her banded all the way down her back like I usually do it, and after this weekends show I just bathed her this morning and didn't have the energy to fully band down her back lol


----------



## farleysd (Apr 18, 2011)

Poodlebeguiled, excellent description of your process and the photos are excellent way of demonstrating over the internet!

Terry
Farleys D Standard
"One must first build their house before they can paint it!"


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

I forgot about this thread until I just saw it. Thanks Farlysd...I'm glad if it was helpful. Now he's retired and this is what he looks like, which I think looks better, in spite of my amateurish job... and is infinitely easier and more comfortable for him and me.


----------

